# Milwaukee 5615-29 question



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 5615-29 router kit. I have the fixed base in my table(I like it better)and the plunge base just hangs on the wall. I'd like to find what milwaukee routers will fit this base. I'd like to find a used fixed base router and swap my plunge base. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

The plunge base is model number 48-10-5600, for those who are looking for an answer to Rick's question.

So far, I could only find it referenced to two kits, the Milwaukee 5615-20 and the Milwaukee 5616-29.

Cassandra


----------



## lotsasawdust (Aug 5, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the help. I found one on ebay. Your info may also help someone else who had the same question. Thanks again. Rick----


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

You're welcome, Rick.

Cassandra


----------

